# Clomid dilema



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi,
Is it possible to take clomid later in the cycle than CD2? I'm currently snowed in at my parents house where we've been visiting but my clomid is back at my house (2 hours away) My period had gone awol and I obv wasn't expecting to get stuck in the snow down here so I stupidly didn't bring my clomid with me. My H has sent it next day delivery but there has been no post for 2 days now and I doubt there will be any tomorrow. I've tried ringing the clinic but my nurse isn't able to get in to work and no one else can help me.
Am I going to have to just miss this cycle or does anyone have any bright ideas?
TIA x


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

I know some clinics do prescribe it for a different set of days in the cycle - I think I once started mine on day 5 - can you ring your clinic and ask? xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You would need to check with your clinic that they were happy for you to take it later in cycle but it can be started as late as cd5.  

Majority of clinicc/consultants in the UK will prescribe it cd2-6 but it can be prescribed cd3-7, cd4-8 and cd5-9....it shouldn't be started any later than cd5 (US clinics/consultants appear to prescribe it at this later cd5-9).


Good luck
Natasha


----------



## BabyBaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks Minxy and Bee_bee, I'm CD4 and hoping to get home tomorrow so will be able to take it then.
Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hi,

I was going to say the same as the others. Good luck for your cycle. x


----------

